# Roots everywhere



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

Howdy,

I have a 46 gallon planted tank done before I really knew what I was doing. It has 3 inches of aquarium gravel with some mulm trapped in the middle because I changed rock colors after a few months. I do not have any root tabs in this tank.

The plants are growing well, water crystal clear, little if any algae, but all my stem plants are growing a mass of roots from the middle part of the stems. This is happening on (excuse any mis spellings here) Cabomba, Red Ludwega, Water Wisteria, Red Sunset Hygro.

Is this happening because my substrate lacks nutrients? Would root tabs help, or do I need to plan to change the substrate (impossible at the moment)?

My son insists I place the bathtub smily here: :bathbaby:

Oh, and a picture of the tank:


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

those root growths are normal of stem plants. you can trim them off if you don't like them.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

freydo said:


> those root growths are normal of stem plants. you can trim them off if you don't like them.


absolutely


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It sounds like your tank is doing well! As has been said, those roots, called 'aerial roots', are normal for stem plants. Some stem plants produce a lot more than others. For me, Rotala produces tons of them, while my L. aromatica rarely produces any. Don't worry about it. You can trim them if they bother you or just wait until you have to prune the stem and then do your 'root pruning'.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice tank Markalot! I trim back those aerial roots all the time. Sometimes I'm lazy and use other plants to cover up the lower portions of the aerial roots. 

-John N.


----------



## Markalot (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 

I changed my water last night and found one of my sunset hygro (spelling) roots had gone in and halfway up the filter intake!  I left most of the roots alone, they seem to make good hiding places for some of my shrimp.


----------

